# Obama Assassination attempt foiled!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wholly Shiat!










These fine specimens of manhood drove to Denver with *"two high-powered, scoped rifles in the car along with camouflage clothing, walkie-talkies, wigs, a bulletproof vest, a spotting scope*, licenses in the names of other people and 44 grams of methamphetamine."

Guess where they were headed?



> Denver's U.S. attorney is expected to speak on Tuesday afternoon about the arrests of four people suspected* in a possible plot to shoot Barack Obama at his Thursday night acceptance speech *  in Denver&#8230;.
> 
> One of those suspects spoke exclusively to CBS4 investigative reporter Brian Maass from inside the Denver City Jail late Monday night and said his friends had discussed killing Obama.
> 
> ...





> Maass reported earlier Monday that one of the suspects told authorities they were "going to shoot Obama from a high vantage point using a ... rifle ... sighted at 750 yards."
> 
> Law enforcement sources told Maass that one of the suspects "was directly asked if they had come to Denver to kill Obama. He responded in the affirmative."
> 
> ...


*Here's the link.*

Ummmm... and you wonder how all this Anti Obama "Nobama" rhetoric was going to end up? Great... keep spreading the BS folks...

Boy if you think the Anti Gun folks were out in force to get Obama elected before this, just wait until they spin this little story!

I bet those boyz were "clinging to their guns" to get to him...

NOT GOOD.

:eyeroll:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

And if he does happen to get elected....

Think how this little story will be played out. He can cite his own assination attempt as justification for any gun law he wants passed.

Furthermore, this is a prime example of how this type of incident will be blown up and magnified, and played across millions of TV sets on both coasts, about how "weird" "*******" middle America is to have its fascination with guns. It plays well on newstations to have this kind of controversy.

I've already seen several websites out here poking fun and saying "See just look at this prime example of a person who wants to continue the Right to Bear Arms!"

*sigh*

I have a strong feeling that any armed, drug carrying nutjob within 100 miles of Obama will be labeled "potential assassin" from this point forward.

I'm not doubting that these scumbags are guilty. I am just sad that this won't be the last time we hear a story like this. And I am increasingly nervous about the reality of racism this election.

Not good.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

this story is now bull****....some of you need to watch the updates, these 2 goof balls were no threat to NO-bama....the only real threat to NO-bama is the Clintons and their supporters! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Think how this little story will be played out. He can cite his own assination attempt as justification for any gun law he wants passed.


That's true, he will make a much greater thing of this than Reagan did of actually being shot. Reagan didn't attack the second amendment at all, but Obama will play it to the hilt.

These guys were nut jobs no doubt. I wonder about their affiliation. The white supremacist type normally are not the drug type. Something is wrong here, I just can't put my finger on it.

For some reason I can't help but think about the guy at McDonald's in Texas. He walked in and shot people, but what the media didn't tell us is that at one time he belonged to an anti gun organization.  I keep asking myself are these guys the nut jobs the media portrays, or did they do this with the intent of being caught and are martyrs to a different cause than the obvious. Sixty years of life makes a person suspicious of many things.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> this story is now b#llsh*t....some of you need to watch the updates, :lol:


where is your proof? Prove that the story is BS.

I still see it out on every headline. The FBI is saying there is currently no "credible threat" to him. This does not include the fact they have broken up this current plot. It just signifies they do not believe it is part of a wider conspiracy and there is still people at large who were part of _this_ plot.

But I'm sure your reading comprehension and inference is much more astute than mine.

Be specific. Your time for rhetoric is over.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought it was funny they had A (as in one) bullet proof vest. What where they going to do flip a coin to see who gets to wear it?

You can bet your next pay check this will be used agains the innocent gun owning citizen. They were going to use a " scoped high powered rifle". What do you use to shoot deer, a "scoped high powered rifle". One more notch for the gun control group.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Had to look at 4 major web sites before I found a story in plain view on it.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26398461/


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> Had to look at 4 major web sites before I found a story in plain view on it.
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26398461/


Thanks for finding this.

So basically they were too inept to carry it out properly, too drugged up to think straight, and now the authorities are backing down.

Why?

So because they didn't get far enough along in the process... e.g, they were caught "early on", they will only be charged with weapons violations. But let's see... can anyone explain away, the bullet proof vest, the wig, etc etc? What were all those intended for? hmmm?

Hmmm... something smells. I think that either the city of Denver, or the Dems didn't want this to be the central theme of the Democratic Convention.....

Hmmm....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.swamppolitics.com/news/polit ... _obam.html



> DENVER - Police this morning are publicly downplaying any organized threat that Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama may have faced from three men arrested Sunday morning with weapons.
> 
> Authorities stopped a pickup truck which they said was swerving between lanes early Sunday morning. The driver of the rented vehicle was Tharin Gartrell, 29, a convicted felon wearing white supremacist tattoos.
> 
> ...


Looks like that is exactly what they are trying to now do...

If you have any doubts how this will be interpreted by the majority of Americans, go to my link above and read the comments section.

Ryan


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Hmmm looks like 9494's rhetoric was correct. 
Now ryan spins it into a conspiracy theory and backs it with rhetoric. I see the pot calling the kettle black again.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swift said:


> Hmmm looks like 9494's rhetoric was correct.
> Now ryan spins it into a conspiracy theory and backs it with rhetoric. I see the pot calling the kettle black again.


Nice try. It is rhetoric. No spin, it is exactly what appears to be happening. His inference was that it was all a hoax. It was a hoax, it would be a joke. This is no joke. There is substantial evidence pointing towards intent.

If it is spin, all I need someone to do is to explain to me what the purpose of the wig and bullet proof vest were for, and then explain to me how they arrived at that conclusion, when they have an interview from one of the suspects basically admitting that was their purpose?

Please Swift tell me. What were they for?

I'm sure he was part of a broadway show that used those props right?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Okay, cool, these guys are criminals with guns and wigs and drugs. Sounds like most burgulars, bank robbers, and most other petty criminals. If they were going to shoot from 750 yards away why the wigs? I know they like to shoot while dressed up like a clown. None of us know the whole story so for you to quickly rebuke 94's post as rhetoric but type your own rhetoric without all the facts is comical, (The only ones that know the truth are the criminals themselves). Anything else written to this point is rhetoric.

I don't get 94's claim it was a hoax, or joke. I took his post as pointing out how the story has been blown out of proportion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would guess that law enforcement jumped to a conclusion. The drugged up goof ball was perhaps asked if they planned to assassinate Obama and off the cuff they said it sounded like a good idea.

If law enforcement could make an assassination attempt stick you can bet they would go for it. A prosecuting attorney could build a multimillion dollar career of it. The only reason to back off would be there is absolutely zero evidence of their first assessment.

The bullet proof vest caught my attention just like Turner. Then I thought why would they need bullet proof vests if they are shooting from 750 yards? I think the vest and the disguise were intended for some type of robbery. Of course they were not about to admit that or they would be prosecuted for attempted robbery.

The prospects are endless, but since law enforcement backed of it's pure foolishness to keep on with the assassination attempt.

edit: I type to slow swift, I see your on the same track I am.



> Cops: No evidence of Obama assassination plot
> Three suspects are likely to only face gun charges, federal official says
> Video
> 
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swift said:


> I don't get 94's claim it was a hoax, or joke. I took his post as pointing out how the story has been blown out of proportion.


Fair enough...

You must have edited this too as I was typing my first reply.

If that was indeed his point, then I apologize for my hasty assumption.

'sorry 'bout that.

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

R y a n said:


> swift said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get 94's claim it was a hoax, or joke. I took his post as pointing out how the story has been blown out of proportion.
> ...


Ya, it looks like to fast to assume occurs on both sides of these debates doesn't it?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

How dizzy are you Ryan. All that spinning must make you dizzy.

Again YOU have no dog in this fight so what you surmise about the incident is rhetoric. And yes by in large the reporters opinions are rhetoric. The LEO's investigated and charges were filed inaccordance to their investigation. Then you spin that the Dems fixed it or the City of Denver fixed it for some other gain. That is rhetoric.

Ryan says


> hunter9494 wrote:
> this story is now b#llsh*t....some of you need to watch the updates,
> 
> where is your proof? Prove that the story is BS.


Proof was given and you twist the article and continue to spew rhetoric about it. It's time to admit 94 was one step ahead of you today. Don't worry there's always tomarrow.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swift said:


> How dizzy are you Ryan. All that spinning must make you dizzy.
> 
> Again YOU have no dog in this fight so what you surmise about the incident is rhetoric. And yes by in large the reporters opinions are rhetoric. The LEO's investigated and charges were filed inaccordance to their investigation. Then you spin that the Dems fixed it or the City of Denver fixed it for some other gain. That is rhetoric.
> 
> Proof was given and you twist the article and continue to spew rhetoric about it. It's time to admit 94 was one step ahead of you today. Don't worry there's always tomarrow.


I agree I jumped. Looking at the initial details that came out it was hard not to...

My words may indeed be rhetoric.... no disagreement, as that is what the very definition of it is..

I'm still suspicious about how it is being swept under the carpet....

I'll have to watch the late news tonite to learn more about whether there is more to the story.....

take care

Ryan


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

wasn't the one on the right in the movie road trip?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would suggest we all have a little more patience in the political form. I mean with each other. As far as patience to wait and see if news is accurate, heck that's your own prerogative. I know I get impatient sometimes and post something. Often I will admit I didn't check it out. I am busy, and I also often state that I would appreciate if someone digs into it.

I appreciate you guys checking things out on snoops, although I don't entirely trust them. I don't go there because the darn site tries to download crap I don't want, so I am happy some of you guys do. Thanks for that.

As Bobm stated one persons opinion is as good as another.

I think the news was to fast to make a story out of it. Enforcement has to investigate worst case scenario, because if they don't results could be disastrous. The news people should know that. To often we put to much trust in the media, and that is true if we are conservative or liberal.

Personally I am happy you posted that Ryan. It showcased a trap we can all fall into. It would not be the first for any of us, and it will not be the last. That's the great thing about this form. If we screw up someone is sure to look hard to find the truth behind most things. That's good. If you think about it this has been a great thread.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, attacking the candidates and their positions is fair game....that has always been the case and i engage in that actively. suspension of personal attacks should always be considered, first and foremost....the article was being spun by the press so quickly, one had only to wait a little longer for an official agency report...you're forgiven ryan, apology not offered, but accepted....again.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing I agree with Ryan on is that this presidential race will see the "race card" played out. By that I mean that people will spit out crap about a "Black President" both good and bad. The color of skin has nothing to do with the type of leadership our nation needs.

One thing I am afraid of is that if he is elected that he will have an attempt on his life because of his color of skin.



> These guys were nut jobs no doubt. I wonder about their affiliation. The white supremacist type normally are not the drug type. Something is wrong here, I just can't put my finger on it.


This is not totally accurate.....many drug dealers in the US are from white supremacist organizations.

I get this info from my friends that are in law enforcement......I have many through out the nation.....on local, state and federal branches.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> One thing I agree with Ryan on is that this presidential race will see the "race card" played out. By that I mean that people will spit out crap about a "Black President" both good and bad. The color of skin has nothing to do with the type of leadership our nation needs.
> 
> One thing I am afraid of is that if he is elected that he will have an attempt on his life because of his color of skin.


I agree with that also.



> This is not totally accurate.....many drug dealers in the US are from white supremacist organizations.
> 
> I get this info from my friends that are in law enforcement......I have many through out the nation.....on local, state and federal branches.


So do I, and we are getting different stories. Maybe it's because we are looking at different types of people. The media would portray all as white supremacists to demonize them, but that's not always true. You don't have to be a white supremacist to be a nut job. I look at the KKK and don't see them as drug types. I look at Arian Nation and don't see them as drug types. I look at the skin heads and I don't know if they are white supremacist, they may be, but I do see them as druggies. The Nazi movement may be into the drugs also.

Seeing the boogie man (white supremacist) in everything is playing right into the race card. I would prefer to look at every incident on it's face value.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

assassination goes with the territory there are always lunatics in every society

google "assassination George Bush" and see how many things show up, the left is far more hateful they've even written books about it. They hate him which is somethng I've never understood, hes done most of the things they've wanted to do.

I would never want to be the president, from the day your are elected you and your family become a target for nutcases.

Heck someone even assassinatd John Lennon and another one tried to assassinate the pope.

I am glad I'm anonymous :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't mean to get off subject....



> So do I, and we are getting different stories. Maybe it's because we are looking at different types of people. The media would portray all as white supremacists to demonize them, but that's not always true. You don't have to be a white supremacist to be a nut job. I look at the KKK and don't see them as drug types. I look at Arian Nation and don't see them as drug types. I look at the skin heads and I don't know if they are white supremacist, they may be, but I do see them as druggies. The Nazi movement may be into the drugs also.


The front runner of these organizations don't sell or use. But the underbelly of these organizations are the ones that do.

One thing to check out is the gangland documentaries on A&E or what ever network they are on. Also some of the behind bars or jail documentaries. They show how much of the drug trade many of these groups/gangs are involved in. Because some motorcycle gangs that have affiliation to these white supremacist groups are players in the drug world.

now back on topic...



> assassination goes with the territory there are always lunatics in every society


This is very true. But I think the color of his skin and his religious affiliation might play a role.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> the article was being spun by the press so quickly, one had only to wait a little longer for an official agency report...you're forgiven ryan, apology not offered, but accepted....again.


Check out my reply from 11:19 above H94.

In case you missed it I apologized there. But I'm man enough to say it again if needed.

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> But I think the color of his skin and his religious affiliation might play a role.


I see your point about the fact hes black, although most of that attitude is history thankfully, but what do you mean about his religion?

Hes Christian thats the majority religious position in America


----------

